
Ask HN: What precise problem does machine learning solve? - Tomminn
Can someone give me a precise specification of the problem that machine learning actually solves. This would be useful so anytime someone suggests it, I can start my line of reasoning with &quot;the problem machine learning solves is...&quot;<p>Analogous example: &quot;the problem the blockchain solves is decentralized trust.&quot;
======
bufferoverflow
Machine learning doesn't solve one problem, but thousands. It's like asking
what problem does a knife solve - it can be used to cutting, stabbing,
throwing, scaring, etc.

ML is used in the areas where there no known algorithms, or the algorithms are
too slow or simply not good enough.

In more general terms, ML tries to provide hgh quality outputs for given
inputs.

~~~
Tomminn
I think this can't be right. Machine learning is a bunch of small variations
to a central algorithm. There must be one specific problem that it solves,
otherwise it would be thousands of radically different algorithms. The second
half of your answer is closer to what I'm looking for, but it's too vague.

~~~
bufferoverflow
ML is a bunch of different algorithms, and each of them has their own
variations. Like deep learning is a general one, but then there are all kinds
of topologies that result in various applications and performance.

------
tomasNth
outputing the extcaction of the right content from the input. learning is
extcacting. so "the problem machine learning solves is machine content
extcaction"

------
pavbelshippable
"The problem the machine learning solves is interrupted pattern analysis."

